# Water heater vent



## cda (Nov 11, 2010)

Not a mechanic ,

But normal size water heater vent going about a foot into a out a two foot diameter  vent , that goes to outside

Legal????

If not IMC code section, 2003 if possible


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 11, 2010)

Not enough information. But, the two foot diameter vent may constitute a chimney. Is it listed? What is its listed use? Is it single wall metal pipe? What gauge metal?

2006 Fuel Gas Code

503.4 Type of venting system to be used.

The type of venting system to be used shall be in accordance with Table 503.4.

TABLE 503.4 TYPE OF VENTING SYSTEM TO BE USED

APPLIANCES

 TYPE OF VENTING SYSTEM

 Listed Category I appliances

*Listed appliances equipped with draft hood*Appliances listed for use with Type B gas vent

 Type B gas vent (Section 503.6)

Chimney (Section 503.5)

Single-wall metal pipe (Section 503.7)

Listed chimney lining system for gas venting (Section 503.5.3)

Special gas vent listed for these appliances (Section 503.4.2)


----------



## cda (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok cannot answer the questions

The larger vent is existing

Will try to post a picture not sure if it will help


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 11, 2010)

The first thing to look for and determine is whether or not the large diameter "vent"  or chimney is factory manufactured and listed, or locally made. Are there any stamped markings or labels? If you cannot find any stamped marking or labels giving a listing#, then you can consider it to be unlisted. Next, is it single wall pipe? Also note how the connection between the different size pipes is made.


----------



## cda (Nov 11, 2010)

The smaller pipe is just basically inside the larger, about a foot,  one no solid connection


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 11, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> The smaller pipe is just basically inside the larger, about a foot,  one no solid connection


Under any set of circumstances I can think of, this is an illegal vent.


----------



## cda (Nov 11, 2010)

appears double wall and 10 inch pipe

View attachment 250


View attachment 251


View attachment 252


View attachment 250


View attachment 251


View attachment 252


/monthly_2010_11/DSCN0774.jpg.a7bdc1ca46d53c11f3b8009d8d820e39.jpg

/monthly_2010_11/DSCN0775.jpg.7eacef71b2ab4defc1a13f9d379dab2e.jpg

/monthly_2010_11/DSCN0776.jpg.e187edb4d6d9811f9f7b7bb5ff54dc60.jpg


----------



## Dr. J (Nov 11, 2010)

Nope, do-over.  Use a proper set of fittings and connect it all together.  This looks like b-vent all the way, and therefore if connected, no problem.

One thing to check on is that if this is a fan assist appliance (unlikely), there is a minimum btu requirement for each size, so it is possible that the 10" is too big.


----------



## TimNY (Nov 11, 2010)

Is this a fuel gas fired or oil-fired hot water heater?


----------



## cda (Nov 11, 2010)

Natural gas

No Blower assist


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 11, 2010)

Both vents appear to be "b" vents. If this is true, all that is missing is the required connector. And, it will be difficult to impossible to find a connector for this application assuming each vent is a different brand from the other. The easiest legal fix is to run a new "b" vent the same diameter as the draft hood on the water heater all the way up through the 10" pipe through the roof and terminate with a correctly sized cap just under the existing 10" roof cap. No new roof flashing or storm collar required.


----------



## Dr. J (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh, come on, from the looks of the installation, the contractor should not have too hard a time finding a connector:

View attachment 253


View attachment 253


/monthly_2010_11/duct-tape-rolls.jpg.3f4d8191996c45f9727d537471d95883.jpg


----------



## cda (Nov 11, 2010)

jobsaver

is there a code reference requireing the connector???


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 12, 2010)

Dr. J: The only two tools a man really needs is duct tape and WD40. If it is stuck, and it should be loose, use the WD40. If its loose, and it should be stuck, use the duct tape.

cda: 2006 Fuel Gas Code: 502.2 Connectors required. Connectors shall be used to connect appliances to the vertical chimney or vent, except where the chimney or vent is attached directly to the appliance. Vent connector size, material, construction and installation shall be in accordance with section 503.

(Note: In your case, the vent is not attached directly to the appliance. It is connected to a draft hood located on top of the appliance (or should be)).


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks thanks


----------



## cda (Nov 12, 2010)

business's a/c company looked at it and said yes it is a problem

Will correct

Thanks for the backing


----------

